# Fastech items being sent back from customs?



## MarkLyons (30/1/16)

Hi Guys today i was at a vape shop in Cape Town.
I will omit the name in case the sales lady gets into trouble from ordering from Hong Kong lol.

I spoke of hardware and Fastech, and the sales lady said to me that she has many friends and store employers who bought stuff over there, only for it to be returned back to FT and later they get refunded.

I have two Isticks and Protank 3 mini's in transit from Capemail hub so i guess im lucky....

Has this happened to you and does it put you off buying from Fastech?

Perhaps its just scare mongering but i thought i would pull opinions from people who order there frequently like myself.


----------



## blujeenz (30/1/16)

MarkLyons said:


> Hi Guys today i was at a vape shop in Cape Town.
> I will omit the name in case the sales lady gets into trouble from ordering from Hong Kong lol.
> 
> I spoke of hardware and Fastech, and the sales lady said to me that she has many friends and store employers who bought stuff over there, only for it to be returned back to FT and later they get refunded.
> ...



Nope, not scare mongering.
I've overhead vape shop staff saying that stuff that theyd ordered had been stopped in Dubai and rerouted back to China.
Needless to say Fasttech had refunded them once they were aware of what had transpired.
Guess one needs to make sure your goods dont get shipped via any UAE countries, their policies prohibit vaping.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dubz (30/1/16)

I have always received every package i ordered from Fasttech- and i ordered quite a bit already.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/16)

I have ordered many many times from Fasttech and never once have I lost a parcel... it takes a LONG time to get here (like 2 months) but get here it does.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Neal (30/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> Nope, not scare mongering.
> I've overhead vape shop staff saying that stuff that theyd ordered had been stopped in Dubai and rerouted back to China.
> Needless to say Fasttech had refunded them once they were aware of what had transpired.
> Guess one needs to make sure your goods dont get shipped via any UAE countries, their policies prohibit vaping.



Dubai is no go zone for vapers. Been flying Emirates on UK trips for last 4-5 years, flew with KLM this trip, can't take hassle of confiscated gear (again).

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## capetocuba (30/1/16)

Maybe ... just maybe she's telling you that to get you to buy from them and not order from Fasttech?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (30/1/16)

capetocuba said:


> Maybe ... just maybe she's telling you that to get you to buy from them and not order from Fasttech?


Im my case I can assure you that wasnt the case, I hadnt expressed any interest in imports at all nor discussed anything along that line.
It was strictly between 2 staff members from different branches, the one individual even pulling up the web page / invoices for the other one to see.
I was merely a fly on the wall.
However I do get your P.O.V, it could well be used in an underhanded psychological way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (30/1/16)

My father in law just came back from Dubai and said people were going crazy buying vape gear and juice. So very confused

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Neal (30/1/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> My father in law just came back from Dubai and said people were going crazy buying vape gear and juice. So very confused



Hey @BuzzGlo, that is confusing. I was under the impression that as of July 2015 vaping was illegal in Dubai. Had my gear confiscated going through security, and have heard of other cases of the same thing happening. Confusing indeed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (30/1/16)

Ive ordered plenty from Fasttech as well. Once Fasttech notifies me that my order is shipped, it took a maximum of 20 days to arrive in South Africa (most orders took between 10 and 15 days) but then obviously SAPO takes their own sweet time to process and transport the goods. I made sure not to order any batteries or cotton though - however the one parcel that took 20 days to arrive here included 2 smurfs. Never had a parcel returned and have placed 9 orders thus far. 

Ive not actually seen any routing through UAE. Any products with batteries can only come through via Sweden, otherwise it doesnt make sense to choose any other shipping method than China Post as its the quickest. 

I wouldnt stress about orders getting sent back. I still believe that if you can buy something locally, even for a bit more, rather do that instead of risking and waiting (and supporting our local folk of course).

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## MarkLyons (1/2/16)

Thank you so much for all your input guys!

Fasttech is my holy grail for ecig tech, and i browse the specials weekly.

I feared i would have every second person on here claim their parcels where returned, lol.


----------



## BuzzGlo (13/2/16)

Order placed in December arrived yesterday, picked up today. The first of many I expect, small one to see how viable it would be.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## MarkLyons (13/2/16)

Got my 2 30w Isticks in 25 days, which is the fastest i have ever got an order.
Also i ordered the Protank 3 minis that were not labelled authentic and payed less for those and they are genuine Kangers, so i score.
Very happy with Fasttech.


----------



## BuzzGlo (13/2/16)

Mmm idk about electronics, the uncertainty of DOA with the risk of customs. . . prefer to purchase that kind of stuff with our local vendors.

Stands, spares, covers non electronic etc those are fast-tech items for the moment.


----------

